# Did y'all hear? Slab City got raided yesterday.



## Jaguwar (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm on my phone and can't figure out how to share, but it's on the Slab City Info FB page, if someone wants to copy paste the info.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 17, 2015)

it looks like they were just doing a warrant check. apparently they did it last year too.


----------



## Tude (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah saw reference to this via links from there to a group on facebook, warrents as Matt stated. Didn't see any outcomes to this either.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 17, 2015)

Which kind of bothers me, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 17, 2015)

I googled "slab city news" and didn't see anything noteworthy.

Er...it probably was noteworthy to whoever was served though


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 17, 2015)

Ain't that the truth. Although wouldn't be great if they caught NO ONE at all?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 17, 2015)

Jaguwar said:


> Ain't that the truth. Although wouldn't be great if they caught NO ONE at all?



I thought that was a possibility, but for some silly reason I ass-umed they didn't come up empty handed.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 17, 2015)

That's because people who live in the fringe tend to not follow all the laws, I suppose. Not that everyone isn't a criminal of some sort, really.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 17, 2015)

Jaguwar said:


> That's because people who live in the fringe tend to not follow all the laws, I suppose. Not that everyone isn't a criminal of some sort, really.



I don't know if they don't tend to, but it seems like that would be one of the luxuries of being on the fringes.


----------



## Mankini (Apr 17, 2015)

Warrant check???!!! Ecchhh Disgusting. On so many levels. Those people go out there specifically so they don't have to deal with petty shit.

Doesn't the spirit of the 4th amendment kind of go against a bunch of idiot cops going out to a community of people minding their own business? I guess they have to establish sovereignty somehow. That, sovereignty, is the spirit of the Constitution, not ''freedom''. [Spits]


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 17, 2015)

need a clapping emoticon


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 17, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Warrant check???!!! Ecchhh Disgusting. On so many levels. Those people go out there specifically so they don't have to deal with petty shit.
> 
> Doesn't the spirit of the 4th amendment kind of go against a bunch of idiot cops going out to a community of people minding their own business? I guess they have to establish sovereignty somehow. That, sovereignty, is the spirit of the Constitution, not ''freedom''. [Spits]



Suppose a person committed a serious crime and decided to assimilate and conform to community standards and try to avoid answering to their earlier crime(s). Would you want this person in your midst if they did not declare themselves?

Ever hear of this?
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pashtunwali


----------



## Mankini (Apr 17, 2015)

What's key is to behave in a community you want to be in. Most communities will ostracize people who make themselves obnoxious. Yeah, I've heard of Pashtunwali.
Dangerous people are a bad deal. No one wants them. But I just feel bad for people who go out far away from the bullshit and then it comes out following them and asserts itself.


----------



## Wawa (Apr 18, 2015)

No good treating everyone like a criminal so the most fearful can think they're safe.


----------



## Wawa (Apr 18, 2015)

I had some blm volunteer guy come up on me in a remote campground once and demand ID. Asked him why and he said "do you know what an amber alert is? We need to know who has been here in case there is one". Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2015)

Wawa said:


> I had some blm volunteer guy come up on me in a remote campground once and demand ID. Asked him why and he said "do you know what an amber alert is? We need to know who has been here in case there is one". Give me a fucking break.



Cop 101


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2015)

> The Pathan tribes are always engaged in private or public war. Every man is a warrior, a politician and a theologian. Every large house is a real feudal fortress....Every family cultivates its vendetta; every clan, its feud.... Nothing is ever forgotten and very few debts are left unpaid. - Winston Churchill



Wow... Did anyone here every read Huckleberry Finn? 

Strikes me how similar the ethics are to the blood feuds between plantation owning families in the south. There was one that Huck Finn got caught up in in that book. Did not end well I believe... been a while since I read it. What an author Mark Twain.

Very interesting and useful link there on the Pashtunwali @7xMichael 

The Main Principles specially are Food for thought.


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2015)

On topic... wonder if there is an annual pattern to the raid.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 18, 2015)

Actually it appears there is, Odin. They were raided about this time last year too. That means they've gotten big enough to attract attention in the first place. 
For what it's worth, as far as I'm concerned, they've staked a claim to that land. Period end of question.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2015)

Odin said:


> On topic... wonder if there is an annual pattern to the raid.



There is a pattern pretty much throughout the country of law enforcement flushing homeless people from their camps during the spring and just before winter hits.


----------

